# Just Smoked My First Fake Cuban!



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

So a good friend of mine came in from Chicago this week on business and rallied us all together for dinner and a herf. We went to the Libertine and I had the bacon chop with sweet ptotatoes. For all you Twin Cities peeps, its worth checking out; ideally on a weekday to avoid the Uptown weekend crowd. Anyway at dinner he starts talking about the Cubans he brought from ChiTown. That he gets them from a guy that used to own and run a cigar shop in town and is from Cuba, that he is somehow allowed to legally import Cuban tobacco and "You know theyre legit because hes Cuban". I do love my friend and I think he really just doesn't know any better.

Fast forward to Fuegos, he shows up with a U-Haul Medium size cardboard box full of "Cubans" in zip lock bags, 1st red flag. But I honestly didnt think much of it at the time, Ive seen plenty of authentic loose bundled farm rolls before. Then he brings out a Partagas while I was chatting with someone, to which I remarked "Wow those are really dark" and then "Which Partagas is that, dont think Ive ever seen that size, is that an 898?" He didnt have any comment though and it wasnt an 898. It was far too big, more of a Churchill, no secondary band. Then my buddy Max showed me his Bolivar, again a curious size. Too long for a Belicoso and the tip was far too pointed, it was more like a torpedo. 2nd red flag. Still, having faith in my friend, I went forward thinking maybe these are customs. I light mine up, first puffs immediately rough, I said ok maybe its the initial char, Ive experienced this before. I soldiered on. The profile was a combination of burnt hair, mild gasoline and fecal matter, I am not kidding. Absolutely disgusting and by far the worst cigar I have ever had. I can almost always tell what region tobacco is from by its profile but I couldnt pin point this, I would put it somewhere below a low grade Honduran leaf. Not good. And really I am grateful that I can decipher legit Habanos by taste now.

Everyone was sitting around remarking about the cigars, "I like these cus theyre so rich". I felt bad, but I didnt say anything. After 20 min I just couldnt handle it anymore and asked if they would be offended if I lit something else, they all thought that was fine but of course were on my case about it. I saved my friend the embarrassment and turned the attention to something else.

My buddy wanted to save the rest of my cigar so I offered to purge it and clip it for him, I went outside and snapped these pictures of the fake bands.

Theyre really bad, missing ink at the top (white spot). Brown, not orange, sweater. Red lines are fubar. Completely off center. Gold isnt that flecked "crayon", more of a glossy, shiny gold.







After people had smoked their cigars down to the nub they were all commenting on how they felt nic sick and ill, I now felt worse for not letting them know. I am still tasting this cigar this morning after brushing and rinsing with mouth wash, its not pleasant, something I never get with Habanos. Again, I am grateful that I can decipher true Habanos by taste alone but Im really pretty surprised that my buddies arent able to do the same. They travel all over the world for business, and frequently smoke over seas; in fact one of my friends had just returned from Lisbon with tubos in tow, all of which looked 100% legit. I dont get it, how are they missing this?

Ok cool story bro, so why am I posting. Well there is something I dont understand. It seems to be common practice to not spill the beans when someone has fake Habanos, I understand the reason but it seems far less courteous to allow someone to be perpetually scammed. Apparently he gets these for $8 a pop, by my rough estimate he dropped close to 2 grand on these fakes. Not cool to allow this to happen and frankly really f'in pisses me off.

Surely he can be let down with tact, I think its the right thing to do and shouldnt come off haughty if done correctly. Ive got a hockey game at 2 and hes filling in as a sub. I plan to gift him several genuine Habanos, Monte 2, Boli Finos and others. Ill probably give him my best stuff and just pray that hell be receptive.

What do you guys think?


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

I am also interested in how to tell someone their habanos are fakes with tact, I have a good friend who bought a bunch of counterfeit Behike's and I want to let him down gently.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I would have said something right away you never know what's in them I have boughten fakes and have been gifted fakes 

I was gifted a fake Cohiba 1966 that he spent $45 on and still told him right away


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

Always tricky as I have a friend who is of Cuban decent and has a "connection". I tried to explain that the price they were asking for a box was too low and they could not possibly be real Cubans. All I got was they came from Cuba so they are Cuban cigars. At that point I knew discussing it further would only lead to grief but they seemed offended that I was not interested in a glass top box of Cohibas...siggghh. At that point I decided to convince them I wasn't fond of CC and only preferred NC.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

It's admirable that you saved your friend public embarrassment at the expense of your own. I think one on one is a better scenario. Men are typically logical, linear thinkers. While there is the emotional component of having a significant sum of money invested in garbage cigars if you lay out your argument from the highly unlikely scenario of legally importing Cuban cigars, the fake band and top it off with a real Cuban you have a decent chance of saving the friendship and educating at the same time.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Billb1960 said:


> It's admirable that you saved your friend public embarrassment at the expense of your own. I think one on one is a better scenario. Men are typically logical, linear thinkers. While there is the emotional component of having a significant sum of money invested in garbage cigars if you lay out your argument from the highly unlikely scenario of legally importing Cuban cigars, the fake band and top it off with a real Cuban you have a decent chance of saving the friendship and educating at the same time.


Thanks Bill, I try to not let my ego get in the way. These are very close friends, so I kind of knew they wouldnt think less of me and I can handle a bit of razzin'. Considering the closeness of our relationship, I think Ill go ahead and it will be fine so long as I come at it with an attitude of helpfulness.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Personally I would want to know if I purchased and handed out fake CCs so I would have no problem pulling him aside and in private letting him know they were fake. The thing is you have to be SURE they are fake and not just suspicious before taking that step, which it sounds like you are. I think giving him a few real ones to show him the difference and soften the blow is a great idea.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ha. I am sorry it happened to you. I had to deal with this yesterday. 




Response was better than I thought it was going to be. It sucks having to tell someone that their Cuban is fake, but it is what it is.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't call his out as fake, just tell him your suspicions, based on the same data you shared here. Educate your friend as to why you are suspicious. Let him conclude if they are fake or not (even though you know they are).

I bought and smoked a couple fake CCs. One I disassembled half way through because it was so nasty. It was a short-filler cigar. 

Perhaps you could trade one of your real for one of his fakes. Light em both and taste test them. Then disassemble the suspected fake to see what you can see. I'm not suggesting you also snuff out the real one and disassemble it too to compare, but I have a few good friends I would do that for.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Merovius said:


> So a good friend of mine came in from Chicago this week on business and rallied us all together for dinner and a herf. We went to the Libertine and I had the bacon chop with sweet ptotatoes. For all you Twin Cities peeps, its worth checking out; ideally on a weekday to avoid the Uptown weekend crowd. Anyway at dinner he starts talking about the Cubans he brought from ChiTown. That he gets them from a guy that used to own and run a cigar shop in town and is from Cuba, that he is somehow allowed to legally import Cuban tobacco and "You know theyre legit because hes Cuban". I do love my friend and I think he really just doesn't know any better.
> 
> Fast forward to Fuegos, he shows up with a U-Haul Medium size cardboard box full of "Cubans" in zip lock bags, 1st red flag. But I honestly didnt think much of it at the time, Ive seen plenty of authentic loose bundled farm rolls before. Then he brings out a Partagas while I was chatting with someone, to which I remarked "Wow those are really dark" and then "Which Partagas is that, dont think Ive ever seen that size, is that an 898?" He didnt have any comment though and it wasnt an 898. It was far too big, more of a Churchill, no secondary band. Then my buddy Max showed me his Bolivar, again a curious size. Too long for a Belicoso and the tip was far too pointed, it was more like a torpedo. 2nd red flag. Still, having faith in my friend, I went forward thinking maybe these are customs. I light mine up, first puffs immediately rough, I said ok maybe its the initial char, Ive experienced this before. I soldiered on. The profile was a combination of burnt hair, mild gasoline and fecal matter, I am not kidding. Absolutely disgusting and by far the worst cigar I have ever had. I can almost always tell what region tobacco is from by its profile but I couldnt pin point this, I would put it somewhere below a low grade Honduran leaf. Not good. And really I am grateful that I can decipher legit Habanos by taste now.
> 
> ...


Tell him the truth he must know!


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Your description of the profile was priceless! Ring gauge to you.

It's a delicate matter telling a friend they've been ripped off. One of my partners gifted me a Cohiba from a box he got from a mutual acquaintance. He was so proud. 

It was awful! I kept my mouth shut.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I think your right for not mentioning it in front of everyone but I'd definitely let him know in private. I also think the idea of letting him know your "suspicious" and your reasons why might be a better approach than calling them outright fakes. Your more than likely right but he's probably less likely to be defensive about it. Then again you now him better than any of us so I'm sure you know the best way to let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

It's difficult for sure. I was gifted a fake Partagas and was in anticipation to smoke it. I knew it was fake by the rough taste and not being able to detect much or any cc profile. It was getting really harsh towards the last third so I put it out and lit a real Party Shorts. Needless to say, it was night and day difference. I'm not planning on letting the gifter know it was fake. After all, he took the trouble of bringing a gift from overseas when it could've just been easier to not do anything.

The only exception I might have is if that person was planning on buying more of the fakes. I would probably smoke my own cigar if the person was passing around a fake at a sit down. I'm sure he/she won't be offended if you say "thank you" and just take the cigar and tell everyone you're going to let it age in your humidor. It'll give you a chance to tell the person one on one if you are inclined to let him/her know about the cigar.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Indy-hp said:


> Your description of the profile was priceless! Ring gauge to you.


Lol thanks Henry.

After losing our game to the St Paul Police department 6-4 I decided to give him some more bad news. He took it very well, and was glad that I told him. I took some time to point out the red flags and educate him a bit on Habanos, not that Im an expert or anything. He also really appreciated the sticks and the solid list of vendors. I told him Id take the risk if he wanted to do a split in the future.

I think hes gonna light up the Boli Finos on the way back to Chicago, should be a nice drive home.

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a buddy by some sticks from from mexico. He said the small store had a LCDH sign in the window so he thought it was legit. He showed me a few Monte #2 's he brought back and luckily I had some in the humi for comparison. Right off he knew it was a fake after looking at my label and size along with the rest of my box. We lit up one of mine then he's and after a few puffs it was VERY obvious. I brought out my "An Illustrated Encyclopedia of Post-Revolution Havana Cigars Book" and we sat for the next couple of hours talking about cigars and I helped him see the difference in labels and boxes. Although he was pissed that he got burned he was thankful that I educated him.

Not trying to be a jerk, but I think you did your friend a dis-service, but not correcting and educating him right there on the spot. Had I purchased and smoked fake cubans and a buddy not told me so I would be upset at the complete lack of honesty. I means seriously what are friends for?

Maybe not saying anything in front of others was wise, but I think you should have asked him to step outside with your and just tell him right then and there.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I think it's cool the way you handled it, however it is not my style. I would have said it right away very bluntly! lol


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Believe it or not Im still f'in tasting it 2 days after the fact....unreal. 

uke:


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Merovius said:


> Believe it or not Im still f'in tasting it 2 days after the fact....unreal.
> 
> uke:


Must've been the Essence d'Exxon :lol:


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Believe it or not Im still f'in tasting it 2 days after the fact....unreal.
> 
> uke:


Man ... bad buzz!

What a story!! But cool ending not accounting for the bad taste in all your mouths lol.

So on the other end of the spectrum lol - my best friend heads over to Canada for whatever reason. Comes back with gift in hand. I am so stoked!! As I smoke it, savor it, the conversation of price comes up. When I am told the price, I am freaking LIVID. I love my buddy, and love that I got the stick, but dang!!! For the price spent on two cigars, we could of had 15 Liga's!! Retail!

I hope Cuban's come down in price. I just can't grasp why they are so expensive!! Maybe it's Canadian Tax? I don't know - but no cigar is worth what they are selling some for in Canada. I guess the real reason I was so mortified was because I know this was a Visa purchase - ie., "deferred payment" sort of transaction.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Man ... bad buzz!
> 
> What a story!! But cool ending not accounting for the bad taste in all your mouths lol.
> 
> ...


Prices are not so different!


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

I think the real issue here is health, more than anything else. I've heard some horror stories about the contents of fake Cubans: hair, glass, sawdust, sweepings from the factory floor, dried animal feces, fiberglass. Really awful nasty shite. So I think health concerns certainly trump shame, embarrassment, and public humiliation. I would have all the fellas pool money together. Then I would hire someone from the South Side to have that filthy little Cuban scumbag's legs broken into 10 different pieces. Afterwards I would put the word on the street that he's a snitch and a rat too. That should put him out of business permanently! LOL!!!


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Believe it or not Im still f'in tasting it 2 days after the fact....unreal.
> 
> uke:


In the cigar world we call that a 'long finish'  
You pay extra for that.


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm always surprised that any 'afficionados' dont spot the fakes right away. Quite apart from the band being wrong, the vitola is often incorrect in size shape or both, and i've never seen a fake with a nice looking wrapper.

It may be that having lived abroad where the ccs are abundant I'm used to looking at them?
Just my view, maybe detection is more difficult than I make out?


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Bobajob said:


> I'm always surprised that any 'afficionados' dont spot the fakes right away. Quite apart from the band being wrong, the vitola is often incorrect in size shape or both, and i've never seen a fake with a nice looking wrapper.
> 
> It may be that having lived abroad where the ccs are abundant I'm used to looking at them?
> Just my view, maybe detection is more difficult than I make out?


I think if you've seen a bunch of them, fake detection should be easier. Many folks in the US have only seen a real CC limited times, given the embargo, hence they are more easily fooled.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

I've had a few come from a C-level client contact and don't have the stomach to correct in this social situation. Usually with fakes, I will give the person a few of the real deal as a gesture of thanks for the fake and then let them stumble upon what they had on their own.


----------

